# nail guns



## ecogan (May 17, 2011)

I am into very basic woodworking, and I am interested in getting a brad/nail gun, essentially to put up trip, and do smaller woodworking projects. Essentially, although I know that there is not one gun for all projects, I am trying to get one that is as general purpose as possible. Any suggestions (brand, types, gauge, etc.) would be appreciated.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Ed

I suggest getting the 23g Pin nailer, from 30.oo to 180.oo and one that will shoot up to 1" long or longer pins, the real down fall with most brad nailers they like to spit the wood and the Pin nailer will Not..

But I will say the brad nailer and the stapler combo is great also..

I have the lost price pin nailer below, and it works well,brad nailer and the combo stapler you can find anywhere for a good price.

Amazon.com: pin nailer - Tools & Home Improvement

========



ecogan said:


> I am into very basic woodworking, and I am interested in getting a brad/nail gun, essentially to put up trip, and do smaller woodworking projects. Essentially, although I know that there is not one gun for all projects, I am trying to get one that is as general purpose as possible. Any suggestions (brand, types, gauge, etc.) would be appreciated.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Ed and welcome to the router forums, we are glad to have you join us.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

G’day Ed

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

ecogan said:


> I am into very basic woodworking, and I am interested in getting a brad/nail gun, essentially to put up trip, and do smaller woodworking projects. Essentially, although I know that there is not one gun for all projects, I am trying to get one that is as general purpose as possible. Any suggestions (brand, types, gauge, etc.) would be appreciated.


Hi Ed,
Your right there is not one general purpose gun for all projects. If you plan to install base, casing, or crown I would suggest an angled 15ga finish gun. For lighter trim an 18ga brad nailer is great. I combine the use of both of these for most trim work. The 23ga micro pinner is more for small trim & works great for smaller pre-stained trim. I use this gun for outside corners of crown & trim on cabinets. The longer pins for these have a tendency to follow the grain & may exit the material in an unwanted spot. I wouldn't install the larger trim with it though.

These guns are not as expensive as they were in the past. I like the Senco's because they are a well made gun & parts can be found everywhere. Bostitch guns are ok & not expensive. For the 23ga pinner you can get the Harbor Freight as it can be had for less than $25 (got one for $15.00 on sale). Be careful with this gun as it has no safety. I use the Max 23ga pin gun also but is is over $300. & is like comparing an old VW to a new Cadillac. I have some porter cable guns also but they leave a larger mark but they work ok. Some of these brands can be had as a package with a small pancake compressor. If I were to buy one size first that would be the 18ga brad nailer. Then a 15ga finish gun followed by the 23ga pin gun. 

If you were going to only use these for occasional work then almost any brand would do. If you plan to use these frequently then I would go with a brand that could take a beating & can be serviced easily. The Senco's are dependable.
Hope this helps.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

I've bought the Hitachi brad nailer a few months ago. Don't use it much, but when I have, it worked really well.


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

*nail gun*

Thank you, DeWalt!!! 





New Nail Gun, made by DeWALT 

It can drive a 16-D nail through a 2x4 at 200 yards.
This makes construction a breeze, you can sit in your lawn chair and build a fence. 
Just get your wife to hold the fence boards in place while you sit back,
and relax and when she has the board in the right place, just fire away. 
With the hundred round magazine, you can build the fence with a minimum of reloading. After a day of fence building with the new DeWalt Rapid fire nail gun, the wife will not ask you to build or fix anything else, probably, ever again.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve


hahahahahahahahahaha Good One LOL, good copy and paste job.. hahahaha


=========



steveo said:


> Thank you, DeWalt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

steveo said:


> Thank you, DeWalt!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Steve,
I need one of those.


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

jlord said:


> Hi Ed,
> Your right there is not one general purpose gun for all projects. If you plan to install base, casing, or crown I would suggest an angled 15ga finish gun. For lighter trim an 18ga brad nailer is great. I combine the use of both of these for most trim work. The 23ga micro pinner is more for small trim & works great for smaller pre-stained trim. I use this gun for outside corners of crown & trim on cabinets. The longer pins for these have a tendency to follow the grain & may exit the material in an unwanted spot. I wouldn't install the larger trim with it though.
> 
> These guns are not as expensive as they were in the past. I like the Senco's because they are a well made gun & parts can be found everywhere. Bostitch guns are ok & not expensive. For the 23ga pinner you can get the Harbor Freight as it can be had for less than $25 (got one for $15.00 on sale). Be careful with this gun as it has no safety. I use the Max 23ga pin gun also but is is over $300. & is like comparing an old VW to a new Cadillac. I have some porter cable guns also but they leave a larger mark but they work ok. Some of these brands can be had as a package with a small pancake compressor. If I were to buy one size first that would be the 18ga brad nailer. Then a 15ga finish gun followed by the 23ga pin gun.
> ...


How do the Senco's compare with Harbor Freight? I have an HF 18ga pin nailer and an HF 18ga combination pin/staple gun and am not pleased with either. The non-comb gun leaves less of a mark but both leave a nice dent in the wood from the gun drive hammer. I've played with supply pressure a little and the depth adj on the comb gun (other one doesn't have one) but still get poor results.

Comments? Thanks.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

RJM60 said:


> How do the Senco's compare with Harbor Freight? I have an HF 18ga pin nailer and an HF 18ga combination pin/staple gun and am not pleased with either. The non-comb gun leaves less of a mark but both leave a nice dent in the wood from the gun drive hammer. I've played with supply pressure a little and the depth adj on the comb gun (other one doesn't have one) but still get poor results.
> 
> Comments? Thanks.


I use the Senco's a lot & I have used the Harbor Freight & own both types & the same ones you have plus the 23ga pinner. They do not compare. The Senco's will work all day long in a construction environment. It's a lot easier to find parts when needed for a rebuild. The Harbor Freights break down & the quality is not comparable. I would consider the Harbor Freight a throw away gun. Because they are cheap & when they break you just toss them away & buy another one. Parts would be to hard to get for these. I will use the Harbor Freight to assemble something quick & easy but will not grab them to go out to do a trim job.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

RJM60 said:


> How do the Senco's compare with Harbor Freight? I have an HF 18ga pin nailer and an HF 18ga combination pin/staple gun and am not pleased with either. The non-comb gun leaves less of a mark but both leave a nice dent in the wood from the gun drive hammer. I've played with supply pressure a little and the depth adj on the comb gun (other one doesn't have one) but still get poor results.
> 
> Comments? Thanks.


The HF 23g leaves very little in the way of a mark. When using a darker stain, you have to know they are there in order to see them. If you stain your project after assembly, the stain has no problem filling those tiny holes.

I got mine for $15 when it was on sale.

You can pretty much always find a 20% coupon to get it for $20 any time.

Mike


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Just remember to keep your finger off the trigger until nailing if using the Harbor Freight 23ga pinner. There's no safety like other guns to keep from shooting accidentally. My Max 23ga pinner has a trigger safety & it takes two fingers to shoot. Easier & more comfortable than it sounds.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

ecogan said:


> I am into very basic woodworking, and I am interested in getting a brad/nail gun, essentially to put up trip, and do smaller woodworking projects. Essentially, although I know that there is not one gun for all projects, I am trying to get one that is as general purpose as possible. Any suggestions (brand, types, gauge, etc.) would be appreciated.


This is the one that i have it is the older version. I didn't like the new one's seem's like they are light weight . It didn't feel like the old one. This one will shoot 3/4 to 1 1/2 if my brain is working here is the one Porter-Cable 1 1/4" Brad Nailer BN125A The only thing is to put a couple drop's of oil in the air inlet ever time you use it a couple drop's is enough unless you are shooting lot's of brad's.

HARBOR FREIGHT is the last place i buy any thing .Most of the stuff is junk. now jump on me. I know of to much junk being taken back my friend will not listen to me take's stuff back all the time. He has more time to buy junk. Now their may be a item their that is good but i don't have time to look. my 2 cents


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

I took off all the trigger safety's on my air nailers, if you are a idiot you should not be working with air power tools..  it's like lubing them up it states that in every manual I have seen..


===






jlord said:


> Just remember to keep your finger off the trigger until nailing if using the Harbor Freight 23ga pinner. There's no safety like other guns to keep from shooting accidentally. My Max 23ga pinner has a trigger safety & it takes two fingers to shoot. Easier & more comfortable than it sounds.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

bobj3 said:


> HI
> 
> I took off all the trigger safety's on my air nailers, if you are a idiot you should not be working with air power tools..  it's like lubing them up it states that in every manual I have seen..
> ===


I have been known to bypass a safety or two in my day ":^) but I wonder how the HF passes OSHA without it? Or maybe it isn't an OSHA requirement?

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi


The HF type have one but it's real Micky Mouse one..  Just some cheap sheet metal thing.

http://www.harborfreight.com/23-gauge-air-pin-nailer-68022.html
=====



mpbc48 said:


> I have been known to bypass a safety or two in my day ":^) but I wonder how the HF passes OSHA without it? Or maybe it isn't an OSHA requirement?
> 
> Mike


----------



## amaonline (Jan 1, 2011)

Paslode for framing,Senco angle trim gun for larger trim, senco brad nailer, and bostitch pin nailer. I have made alot of money with the afore-mentioned guns and would recommend them to anyone. Sorry Bob the safety should always remain in place on a pnuematic nailer. I would not own a gun without a safety. Ever had an accident Bob? Having an accident does not make a tool user an idiot. I certainly hope your post was made in jest. Nailers are dangerous enough with the safety in place. I have seen and experienced some serious injuries with a nailer in my 30 + years in the business and it can happen to ANYONE. Just setting down a gun without a safety can cause an accidental discharge which could cost you or someone you know or love to lose an eye or worse.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Bob,

The one you link to is a newer model than the one I have. Mine has no protection mechanism at all. I actually like that I can just point and shoot. All too often I have to bypass the safety in order to place the fastener where I want it.

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

I just hate the safety on them I get all set to put the nail in place and I had to stop and push that thing out of the way, makes it a real PITA to use them..


=========



mpbc48 said:


> Hi Bob,
> 
> The one you link to is a newer model than the one I have. Mine has no protection mechanism at all. I actually like that I can just point and shoot. All too often I have to bypass the safety in order to place the fastener where I want it.
> 
> Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

" Ever had an accident Bob " = No, I always pull the air line out b/4 I set them down..the big nailers are OK because it's in the head so to speak.

Hey Howard

Are you still using Amazon to sell your Freud router bits and tools ?
" amaonline "
=========



amaonline said:


> Paslode for framing,Senco angle trim gun for larger trim, senco brad nailer, and bostitch pin nailer. I have made alot of money with the afore-mentioned guns and would recommend them to anyone. Sorry Bob the safety should always remain in place on a pnuematic nailer. I would not own a gun without a safety. Ever had an accident Bob? Having an accident does not make a tool user an idiot. I certainly hope your post was made in jest. Nailers are dangerous enough with the safety in place. I have seen and experienced some serious injuries with a nailer in my 30 + years in the business and it can happen to ANYONE. Just setting down a gun without a safety can cause an accidental discharge which could cost you or someone you know or love to lose an eye or worse.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

FWIW I like my 23G nailer the best. It is a cheapo from KMS tools. I also got a 18G nailer that came with the compressor.

The 23G nails make all sorts of things possible: Attaching templates, temporary fixing objects to the work bench and glueing up without use of clamps. The temporary fixes can be dissasembled (although there is a trick to pulling out the nails) and even if left in place you cannot tell they are there.

Unlike the bigger gauge nailers the 23G fills needs that nothing else can.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

crquack said:


> (although there is a trick to pulling out the nails)


Hello,

Please tell me the trick, I've had to leave too many "stubs" in the wood.

Mike


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> HI
> 
> I took off all the trigger safety's on my air nailers, if you are a idiot you should not be working with air power tools..  it's like lubing them up it states that in every manual I have seen..
> 
> ...


Not all guns require oiling before each use. Some of the newer ones are oiless & you will be rebuilding it in short order by adding oil to the gun. These were designed this way with finish work in mind. You don't want oil spraying on your work before it is stained & top coated. 

I'm not retired so I use this equipment everyday to make a living & it needs to be dependable. I don't advocate taking any of the safety's off of these guns. Nobody shoots themselves on purpose that's why it's called an accident. In January I shot myself with a Senco SNS44XP 7/16" X 2" Crown 16ga stapler. The gun gave a double shot & the second one went thru my thumb & stuck out about an inch on the other side & my hand was at least 10" away from where I was nailing.

I have a Harbor Freight 23ga micro pinner & the safety is not real safe on that gun. But for the $15 that I paid for it, it did the job. It is still considered a throw away gun when it breaks down. I still prefer to use my Max 23ga pinner especially if it will be used frequently. It has a nice safety on it. Unplugging the air line is a good idea & maybe ok for bench work, but not to productive while up on a ladder hanging crown. The harbor Freight guns are inexpensive but just don't expect a long relationship.
*
*


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

For the sake of new forum members let me say all brands of air nailers work. I own Craftsman, Porter Cable and Harbor Freight nailers and staplers; I have used Bostich and Senco nailers. The important thing is to lubricate your air tools before each use; I use Marvel air tool oil and my tools have lasted many years. All it takes is a couple of drops. It is important to keep sawdust and dirt out of your air tools when not in use. The best method I have found is to slide a pencil eraser over the airline adaptor.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

If I'm up on the ladder I just turn off the air, I also use it to back off the presser when I don't want to drive a nail next door  1/4 turn and it's off, no air, it can't fire 

========



jlord said:


> Not all guns require oiling before each use. Some of the newer ones are oiless & you will be rebuilding it in short order by adding oil to the gun. These were designed this way with finish work in mind. You don't want oil spraying on your work before it is stained & top coated.
> 
> I'm not retired so I use this equipment everyday to make a living & it needs to be dependable. I don't advocate taking any of the safety's off of these guns. Nobody shoots themselves on purpose that's why it's called an accident. In January I shot myself with a Senco SNS44XP 7/16" X 2" Crown 16ga stapler. The gun gave a double shot & the second one went thru my thumb & stuck out about an inch on the other side & my hand was at least 10" away from where I was nailing.
> 
> I have a Harbor Freight 23ga micro pinner & the safety is not real safe on that gun. But for the $15 that I paid for it, it did the job. It is still considered a throw away gun when it breaks down. I still prefer to use my Max 23ga pinner especially if it will be used frequently. It has a nice safety on it. Unplugging the air line is a good idea & maybe ok for bench work, but not to productive while up on a ladder hanging crown. The harbor Freight guns are inexpensive but just don't expect a long relationship.


----------



## amaonline (Jan 1, 2011)

Bob, I don't sell tools I just collect them and use them until they are used up or I have been known to give them to friends when I buy an up dated version. Amaonline is actually an internet provider in this area and it was convenient at the time I signed up for this forum.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

> Please tell me the trick, I've had to leave too many "stubs" in the wood.


1) Buy nails that don't break. I have two boxes or different provenance. Ones do, the others do not
2) Use vise-grips and a small pry-bar which directs the force directly upwards
3) Use pins which are long enough but not longer

YMMV 

*To the lubricating issue*: I do, but it is interesting that nobody mentioned air filters. I went through a bit of a kerfaffle trying to decide if I should install a filter close to the gun. Eventually I talked to the KMS experts who felt that with a nail gun the benefit was marginal to non-existent. So I run it straight off the compressor.
*
To the safety issue*: Treat it like any other gun.


----------



## amaonline (Jan 1, 2011)

James ...I feel your pain. A staple is even worse. Been there done that. Bob when using them professionally in the field or production shop, disconnecting them is counter productive unless you are changing tools or going to the house. With repitition a good user can function well with any safety mechanism and even "master" fastener placement.
I have pulled many a nail out of many people who have never had an accident with one before. I hope your record stays clean.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Howard

I don't let morons use my nail guns, just like my hand guns.
I don't how anyone could put a nail or staple in a body part.

==========


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Howard
> 
> I don't let morons use my nail guns, just like my hand guns.
> I don't how anyone could put a nail or staple in a body part.
> ...


You don't have to be a moron to have an accident with a piece of machinery or a power tool. Especially when the tool breaks or malfunctions suddenly. You can never understand until it happens to you. 

In my case I have been using machinery & power tools of all types almost daily since I was a teenager. I'm very proficient with woodworking & metal fabrication. I'm not retired or just a hobbyist that occasionally uses these tools. Because of my almost daily use with these tools means that the probability of something happening is much higher. Now at 46 I have had my worst accident in all those years. The staple gun I was using malfunctioned & took a double shot which caused the tool to bounce back off the material & shoot a staple at my thumb that was about 10" away. 

This is something that happens in a blink of an eye. I've seen many industrial accidents over the years. Some were operator error & some originated from a tool malfunction.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

jlord said:


> This is something that happens in a blink of an eye. I've seen many industrial accidents over the years. Some were operator error & some originated from a tool malfunction.


And some are just perverse chance. One Saturday morning a few years back I was working in a big house installing some oak panelling. The technique was to hold the half-height panel in position with the left hand slightly offset from the point of pinning and then operate the pinner with the right hand. Other members of my team were elsewhere, out of earshot, when I managed to pin through an oak panel, my finger and into a wall. Fortunately it was only a 16g pinner, and the accident was a complete freak; the pin had hit a knot just under the surface and deflected off through my finger. It took me a full 10 minutes to reach my Leatherman tool, open it up and cut myself free. No amount of messing with air lines (or safety locks for that matter) could have forestalled this accident. The bruise took a couple of weeks to come out.

If it matters the pinner was a gas-powered Passlode

Phil


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI James

Sorry about your accident, I can only recall one time I was a moron, I was using 2hp belt grinder with a 40 grit belt and I was day dreaming and it took my finger nail off in a heart beat...
I also have been using power tools for over 60 years..

I don't suggest anyone remove the safety device on any tool but I do sometimes just like many wood workers do on the table saws, try a use a dado blade on the table saw with the guard(s) in place..that's why I hate the dado blades so much..

==========



jlord said:


> You don't have to be a moron to have an accident with a piece of machinery or a power tool. Especially when the tool breaks or malfunctions suddenly. You can never understand until it happens to you.
> 
> In my case I have been using machinery & power tools of all types almost daily since I was a teenager. I'm very proficient with woodworking & metal fabrication. I'm not retired or just a hobbyist that occasionally uses these tools. Because of my almost daily use with these tools means that the probability of something happening is much higher. Now at 46 I have had my worst accident in all those years. The staple gun I was using malfunctioned & took a double shot which caused the tool to bounce back off the material & shoot a staple at my thumb that was about 10" away.
> 
> This is something that happens in a blink of an eye. I've seen many industrial accidents over the years. Some were operator error & some originated from a tool malfunction.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> I don't suggest anyone remove the safety device on any tool but I do sometimes just like many wood workers do on the table saws, try a use a dado blade on the table saw with the guard(s) in place..that's why I hate the dado blades so much..
> ==========


When I think of the injuries that are possible by the machines & tools I use (electrocution from welding, lost digits from saw blades, etc.) I will take a 2" staple thru my thumb anyday. I don't personally know of anybody that uses safety procedures & devices 100% including myself, but If I have questions about a method & it makes me uneasy I won't do it & find a different method to get the job done. 

Like my personal table saw in my home shop does not have the guard or splitter on it as I'm always removing it for different procedures like plunge cuts & the dado blade. So I need to pay extra attention to what I'm doing.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

To paraphrase one of Jerry's sigs;

We are all one decision away from _moron_!!

Mike


----------



## ggroofer (Apr 29, 2011)

ecogan said:


> I am into very basic woodworking, and I am interested in getting a brad/nail gun, essentially to put up trip, and do smaller woodworking projects. Essentially, although I know that there is not one gun for all projects, I am trying to get one that is as general purpose as possible. Any suggestions (brand, types, gauge, etc.) would be appreciated.


Hi Ed,I have A Bostitch 18ga brad gun that came in A kit with A small 10lt compressor,it fires 15mm-55mm brads and I find it great, over here(N.Ire) its called the bostitch 1855E but might have A dif' part No in U.S.A?.You can also get one that will fire A 16ga into concrete block if you're going to be using it to fit skirting board!(base board i think you guys call it?) although you would prob' want a bigger compressor.Have you considered getting one that uses gas canisters instead of a compressor? anyway I would go for an 18ga if its for lighter work,the 23ga is for v.fine work....check out that bostitch! Philip.


----------



## amaonline (Jan 1, 2011)

Hello Bob, If you were using them professionally and in as high a volume as we were then you would understand completely and intimately how even you could shoot yourself. At some point you will experience a "double fire" and I just hope it doesn't get you. A double fire can be user error or an equipment malfunction. We couldn't afford to have a hand on the job that couldn't use ALL of the necessary tools. That is how others (better word than MORON) were able to use my nail guns.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Howard

I'm way pass using them professionally I retired at 50 and use them as a hobble only..

======



amaonline said:


> Hello Bob, If you were using them professionally and in as high a volume as we were then you would understand completely and intimately how even you could shoot yourself. At some point you will experience a "double fire" and I just hope it doesn't get you. A double fire can be user error or an equipment malfunction. We couldn't afford to have a hand on the job that couldn't use ALL of the necessary tools. That is how others (better word than MORON) were able to use my nail guns.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

If an 18g brad nailer is in the group for consideration I'd recommend a Ridgid R213BNA.

I've have PC, Senco and Bostich 18g guns (all older models) and settled on the feature set and performance of the Ridgid as my main job site brader. The rest of the guns hang out in the shop for occasional use if I'm too lazy to go out to the truck to get the Ridgid. The only gripe I have with the Ridgid is that the belt clip can make for awkward handling on occasion.

It's oiless, does not fire when empty, can go from sequential to contact trip (on mine, at least), depth of set is OK and I don't recall ever having a jam with it.

My "moron" moment came while on a ladder nailing up a sheathing filler piece on a tall wall, gust of wind popped out the sheathing and forced my hold down hand into the nose of a framing gun, didn't have my finger off the trigger (hence the moron bit). Drove an 8d nail through the knuckle of my thumb. Fortunately, little damage done, just separated the joint and all has healed well.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Tom - Ouch!


----------



## jeckysmith (May 27, 2011)

I want to work on smaller woodworking project.


----------

